

Is Community-Assisted Everything the Future of Apps?  - bretthellman
http://gigaom.com/mobile/is-community-assisted-everything-the-future-of-apps/

======
paulcarneyjr
I don't believe that it is for the simple reason that many of us have learned:
your social network can only expand so far before it gets "rough" at the
edges. The quality of information degrades rapidly the further it gets out, so
I am not sure that having more from anyone will help in all cases.

